# Disneyland area-Nov 6th



## mike2200 (Sep 25, 2016)

Looking for 2 nights starting Nov. 6th at Disneyland area for two adults and 3 kids under 4.. Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2016)

You may get really lucky - but Disneyland (Grand Californian Villas) rentals for 5 people are few and far between, go for closer to $500 per night, and the limit on this forum is $100 per night.

If you actually want the Disneyland "area" you can edit your post and add that info.  (Click the EDIT button below your post.)

Nearby timeshares:

Worldmark Anaheim
Dolphin's Cove
Peacock Suites

Newport Coast Villas: 30-60 min. away, depending on traffic.


----------



## mike2200 (Sep 25, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You may get really lucky - but Disneyland (Grand Californian Villas) rentals for 5 people are few and far between, go for closer to $500 per night, and the limit on this forum is $100 per night.
> 
> If you actually want the Disneyland "area" you can edit your post and add that info.  (Click the EDIT button below your post.)
> 
> ...





Thanks edit done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2200 (Oct 9, 2016)

Please close unit booked


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

